# Green with Envy



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

I've always been taught envy is a bad thing. I met a beekeeper that lives about 16 miles from me the other day. In the dicussion about bees and seeking advice I mentioned that my bees were not gathering anything that I was aware of right now ( our main flow has been over for several weeks now). He said he did not understand because his bees were stedy filling supers. Of cousre I ask on what and he said clover. He proceeded to produce for my viewing a small jar of clover honey. This is my first year and all the local honey I have seen is quite dark, but great flavor. This honey was light and just eye appealing. I know it's a bad thing but, envy,but he had to see the gleam in my eye!!! 

Hope everyone is having a great season.
He said the flow is about over- I will have to do better homework for next year.


----------



## Tia (Nov 19, 2003)

It's been a strange year. Nectar flow is usually over by now, but this year I'm having trouble harvesting because it's been so humid the bees can't dry the honey out enough to cap it. I did extract a few frames today--about 3 gallons--and put the frames out for the bees to clean up. They flew right over the frames and headed for the marsh. They're definitely finding something out there that's apparently better than honey, but I'll be darned if I know what it is.


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

The marsh, now I am "GREEN WITH ENVY". Always wanted to visit outerbanks.


----------



## Tia (Nov 19, 2003)

So what's keeping you? You're not that far away. C'mon over.


----------

